# My rabbit's are gone!!!



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

My rabbits Totsy and Chloe are gone!!!!
They have now been missing for 5 days!!!
I miss them so much and have been looking everywhere for them!!!
I think they have escaped out of there run!! :mad2:
I have just got one new rabbit named Splodge yesterday to replace my original babies. But it's just not the same, i really at least want Totsy to come home as she had show and breeding potential.
So i was just wondering if the is any way to really get Totsy and Chloe home?! :frown:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

You sound like you only want them home to breed from? 

Five days and you've already "replaced" them!

I really hope someone else finds them and they go to a nice home where they will be spayed and loved.


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

When my rabbit and ferrets got out ( not at the same time mind ) I slept in a tent in the garden incase they came searching for food I also made loads of posters they worked a treat people contacted me one person said he wouldn't advertise he had found an animal because you normally get idiots knocking for them So my posters worked  but I think 5 days is quick to replace a lost pet


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Have you tried putting posters up near you? Post one to every house and put on lampposts. There are Facebook groups for lost pets too, try those. Ask neighbours to check in sheds or garages too


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry if this sounds horrible but theyve probably gone to the foxes or a dog by now if they havent been found :/ 
And it is really mean to care more about one coming home than the other because of breeding potential thats tantamount to saying you love the other one less because of something it cant help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, 5 days and you've already replaced them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wow, just wow, they have only been missing 5 days and you have already, in your own words, replaced them?! no animal is replaceable, i also agree with the others, it really does only sound like you want her back to breed her, which leads me to ask, where did you get them from? as if you didnt get them from a good breeder, and you dont have atleast 4 generations on their genetic background you should NEVER breed any animal

just what have you done to try find them? have you put posters up? have you rung round local animal shelters and vets? have you stuck posters through neighboughs doors, have you offered a reward (it doesnt have to be much)? 

but the most important question, have you secured your accommodation!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

5 days?? When I found a rabbit I looked for their owner for 2 weeks. I wouldnt bloody replace my animal after 5 days... 5 months MAYBE!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> 5 days?? When I found a rabbit I looked for their owner for 2 weeks. I wouldnt bloody replace my animal after 5 days... 5 months MAYBE!


When I had a stray handed in to me it took the owners 10 days to find me, 5 days just isn't long enough imo..


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Kammie said:


> You sound like you only want them home to breed from?
> 
> Five days and you've already "replaced" them!
> 
> I really hope someone else finds them and they go to a nice home where they will be spayed and loved.


i realy think you are being a bit harsh to the person she asked for advice to find them not to be juged wether the person breeds it is not the isue its what to do to find them i would put up posters with a reward and only hope they can be found pluss i would knck on doors to see if anyone has seen them in there garden and to keep an eye out for them good luck with the serch


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

wacky said:


> i realy think you are being a bit harsh to the person she asked for advice to find them not to be juged wether the person breeds it is not the isue its what to do to find them i would put up posters with a reward and only hope they can be found pluss i would knck on doors to see if anyone has seen them in there garden and to keep an eye out for them good luck with the serch


'I really want at least Totsy back as she has breed potential'

Clearly they are bothered more about breeding than looking after their animals and keeping them secure. How are we judging? That is exactly what they said.

Its like losing both your kids and saying well really I at least want my son back because he's smarter.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

im sorry but you are just missing the point a bit its got nothing to do with us the motives i mean just help her find them like she asked


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

wacky said:


> im sorry but you are just missing the point a bit its got nothing to do with us the motives i mean just help her find them like she asked


Well apart from the common sense things of: posters: contact vets: contact rescue centres: contact pet stores what else are we supposed to tell her?

She's already replaced them anyway! Maybe we can think of ways just to attract the breeding potential one back....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

wacky said:


> i realy think you are being a bit harsh to the person she asked for advice to find them not to be juged wether the person breeds it is not the isue its what to do to find them i would put up posters with a reward and only hope they can be found pluss i would knck on doors to see if anyone has seen them in there garden and to keep an eye out for them good luck with the serch


I don't think she's being harsh at all TBH, I don't think anyone has been, the OP's attitude is awful, I personally hope they're found by someone better who will actually give a toss about them:frown:
If people post on a public forum then like it or not they will be judged


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> im sorry but you are just missing the point a bit its got nothing to do with us the motives i mean just help her find them like she asked


i think you will find its the other way round

you are the one missing the point


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi 
Sounds like you need to get a more secure run before you put another rabbit into it. 

They are very easy to lift with your nose if your a fox, and rabbits can squeeze through the tinyest of holes


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think what I said was harsh at all, the attitude of the OP stinks. All he/she cares about is getting the "breed potential" one back, doesn't give a toss what happens to the other one. Plus has already in his/her own words replaced them. 

What if he/she does find both the rabbits, will the new one be dumped or given away or sold or maybe even Chloe will be "got rid of" so the new rabbit can be bred to the one with "breeding potential"?


----------



## abbiechi (Jul 2, 2011)

> I have just got one new rabbit named Splodge yesterday to replace my original babies. But it's just not the same, i really at least want Totsy to come home as she had show and breeding potential.


Need I say anything?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just like to add...

A couple of other threads by this person, I don't think shes experienced in the slightest about breeding. It would also seem she doesn't listen to advice seeing as she wants Totsy back due to "breeding potential" when in June is asking for advice on this same rabbit Totsy showing sexual behaviour to Chloe, where the advice given was to have her spayed... http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/170521-my-rabbits-please-help.html. Then a month later another post asking for signs of pregnancy in rabbits as she thought one of hers was pregnant...http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/184700-how-do-you-know-if-your-bunny-pregnant.html#post1061336982.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Just like to add...
> 
> A couple of other threads by this person, I don't think shes experienced in the slightest about breeding. It would also seem she doesn't listen to advice seeing as she wants Totsy back due to "breeding potential" when in June is asking for advice on this same rabbit Totsy showing sexual behaviour to Chloe, where the advice given was to have her spayed... http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/170521-my-rabbits-please-help.html. Then a month later another post asking for signs of pregnancy in rabbits as she thought one of hers was pregnant...http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/184700-how-do-you-know-if-your-bunny-pregnant.html#post1061336982.


So I imagine by 'breeding' potential she just thinks Totsy is cuter than Chloe


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> So I imagine by 'breeding' potential she just thinks Totsy is cuter than Chloe


Thats my thoughts too.


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> So I imagine by 'breeding' potential she just thinks Totsy is cuter than Chloe


If that's the case then I shall breed my rabbits


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Kammie said:


> Just like to add...
> 
> A couple of other threads by this person, I don't think shes experienced in the slightest about breeding. It would also seem she doesn't listen to advice seeing as she wants Totsy back due to "breeding potential" when in June is asking for advice on this same rabbit Totsy showing sexual behaviour to Chloe, where the advice given was to have her spayed... http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/170521-my-rabbits-please-help.html. Then a month later another post asking for signs of pregnancy in rabbits as she thought one of hers was pregnant...http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/184700-how-do-you-know-if-your-bunny-pregnant.html#post1061336982.


well NEITHER of those rabbits have any breeding or showing potential........ the crowns on both of them are atrocious, and the head and body shapes are desirable either.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

FreyaD said:


> If that's the case then I shall breed my rabbits


Make sure you pick the cutest ones...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i ment arent not are :lol: :lol: :lol:

i think we should all breed our cute bunnies and get lots and lots of cute babies, because there just arent enough in rescues already, AND we can make money


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

You could have used my cute ones, but I sadly have lost them.


----------



## FreyaD (May 15, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> You could have used my cute ones, but I sadly have lost them.


Oh dear! Well, my 2 are very cute, and one is a boy and one is a girl. Sadly they don't have the necessary parts to make babies anymore, so I'll just have to go to the pet shop to buy more cute bunnies :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> You could have used my cute ones, but I sadly have lost them.


maybe you should go buy another one!! but keep your fingers crossed the cuter one returns!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh darn, my bunnies are cute too, but now one's done & the other's booked in, what a missed opportunity


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you lot should grow up and stick to the thred


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> i think you lot should grow up and stick to the thred


and i think you should learn a fair bit more about rabbits and stop trying to class yourself as a breeder......

i also dont want to grow up


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

im a hobbyist not a breeder


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

call your self what ever you like, it doesnt make you any better


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i think you should stop atacking people and stick to the thred weather you like me or not is not the issue here so just stop having a go :mad2:


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh dear, I shouldn't have read this thread as now I'm just giggling (and resisting the urge to correct spellings & grammar as I'm a bit sad like that : ). 

But it does feel a bit wrong to be getting light relief out of this so I do hope those poor bunnies have a bit of luck on their side, whatever's happened to them...


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Seriously wacky what are we supposed to write on here? Sorry you lost your breeding potential bunny, oh and the other one, luckily you have a replacement yey!

Honestly unless someone has found and took in those bunnies, their luck will be running out. And we can't help with that, unless, like I said before, someone here has a special device to attract back bunnies, if not both, at least the best one!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> i think you should stop atacking people and stick to the thred weather you like me or not is not the issue here so just stop having a go :mad2:


thread was fine before you came along..... :thumbup:



Hel_79 said:


> Oh dear, I shouldn't have read this thread as now I'm just giggling (and resisting the urge to correct spellings & grammar as I'm a bit sad like that : ).
> 
> But it does feel a bit wrong to be getting light relief out of this so I do hope those poor bunnies have a bit of luck on their side, whatever's happened to them...


feel free to correct me all you like  i know my spelling and grammar is bad, and it gets worse when i use my phone haha



gloworm*mushroom said:


> Seriously wacky what are we supposed to write on here? Sorry you lost your breeding potential bunny, oh and the other one, luckily you have a replacement yey!
> 
> Honestly unless someone has found and took in those bunnies, their luck will be running out. And we can't help with that, unless, like I said before, someone here has a special device to attract back bunnies, if not both, at least the best one!


but i thought you were going to use your special powers to attract bac the bunny with the breeding potential (aka slipped crown and really bad build and type)


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

_
feel free to correct me all you like  i know my spelling and grammar is bad, and it gets worse when i use my phone haha_

Haha thanks but it's not you! I try not to do it as I know people hate it so I won't call anybody out...just poking fun at myself to be honest as it's no big deal compared to animal welfare but there I was wanting to do it...sad! :


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> _
> feel free to correct me all you like  i know my spelling and grammar is bad, and it gets worse when i use my phone haha_
> 
> Haha thanks but it's not you! I try not to do it as I know people hate it so I won't call anybody out...just poking fun at myself to be honest as it's no big deal compared to animal welfare but there I was wanting to do it...sad! :


Don't worry hun, I'm with you there. I have to sit on my hands sometimes :lol:


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

I think everyone should just stop arguing it gets us nowhere let's keep this fourm civilized because I enjoy this being apart of it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I also think the fact the op hasnt logged on since 1 minute after this thread was made says a lot too .....


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Sarahhampson said:


> I think everyone should just stop arguing it gets us nowhere let's keep this fourm civilized because I enjoy this being apart of it


i agree with you there lets just try and avice the op on how she minght get her bunnies back thats what she asked for shes probly too scared to come back on oh and by the way just because my spellings not up to scratch does not mean i am a bad person im as good as anyone on here


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

wacky said:


> i agree with you there lets just try and avice the op on how she minght get her bunnies back thats what she asked for shes probly too scared to come back on oh and by the way just because my spellings not up to scratch does not mean i am a bad person im as good as anyone on here


How can she be scared to come back as lil miss has said she hasn't logged on since 1 min after the original post. Meaning she hasn't seen ANY of the replies on here.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

god you realy like to pick an argument you lot dont you just try and help the op:mad2:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> i agree with you there lets just try and avice the op on how she minght get her bunnies back thats what she asked for shes probly too scared to come back on oh and by the way just because my spellings not up to scratch does not mean i am a bad person im as good as anyone on here


how on earth can she be scared?! she hasnt even been back since 1 minute AFTER she posted, the first reply wasnt till over an hour later......

the OP has already replaced her rabbits, she only wants tootsy back to breed from, she has made it quite clear she doesnt care about chloe


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

wacky said:


> i agree with you there lets just try and avice the op on how she minght get her bunnies back thats what she asked for shes probly too scared to come back on oh and by the way just because my spellings not up to scratch does not mean i am a bad person im as good as anyone on here


Please just give it a rest, all you seem to do here is get offended and start arguments :confused1:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

And I say again, what can we do to help.

I have mentioned the only things you can do short of wandering around looking for it. Contact vets: rescues: local pet shops. Then put up flyers and post on Gumtree/FB pet sites etc, get the word out.

I did all of that when I found a rabbit, so its the least you should be doing already if you have lost an animal.

If the OP chose to replace hers after 5 days, I can only assume she did all of the things I suggested above and more, and thus felt she had exhausted all of her avenues in those 5 days and replaced them.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> how on earth can she be scared?! she hasnt even been back since 1 minute AFTER she posted, the first reply wasnt till over an hour later......
> 
> the OP has already replaced her rabbits, she only wants tootsy back to breed from, she has made it quite clear she doesnt care about chloe


It wont work you know ... you being in the garden protecting the rabbits from being bun-napped I mean 
im gonna get Miss Pretty , she is really soooo sweet and I love her colouring 

I am just joking of course 
all your pets are super cute , but I do have a fondness for brown rabbits :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Mese said:


> It wont work you know ... you being in the garden protecting the rabbits from being bun-napped I mean
> im gonna get Miss Pretty , she is really soooo sweet and I love her colouring
> 
> I am just joking of course
> all your pets are super cute , but I do have a fondness for brown rabbits :thumbup:


ill have you know im armed with a riding crop and a big stick!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> ill have you know im armed with a riding crop and a big stick!!! :lol:


When are you coming over then?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> ill have you know im armed with a riding crop and a big stick!!! :lol:


Oeeer 
Tell ya what , i'll come armed with a packet of choccie biccies and i'll swap you them for a bun-hug from all the cuties

Id actually love a rabbit but after doing some research its just not as easy (nor as inexpensive) as id thought ... so I satisfy myself with looking at all the little furries on here


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> When are you coming over then?


when you least expect it! 



Mese said:


> Oeeer
> Tell ya what , i'll come armed with a packet of choccie biccies and i'll swap you them for a bun-hug from all the cuties
> 
> Id actually love a rabbit but after doing some research its just not as easy (nor as inexpensive) as id thought ... so I satisfy myself with looking at all the little furries on here


haha if you were nearer i would take you up on that offer, but i think your a bit too far :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> when you least expect it!


-Looks over shoulder-

Are you hiding in the bushes again???


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ask me no questions and i shall tell you no lies!!!


----------



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey,

Splodge was a gift from my mum and dad so i couldn't say no. I do not want either of them back to breed from just as pets, my friend said that they look good for breeding (will not trust her advise anymore as you guys are more experienced). I put up posters and everything to find my dear bunnies but no one has sighted them or found them. I was just about to book them in for spaying but then they went missing:frown:. The only reason i wrote about their potential is because in our area people have reported animals of all types being stolen!!!  One last thing the only reason i like Totsy more is because she was mine from the start Chloe was my sisters but then she gave her to me.

You guys are obviously way more experienced than me and i will never think about breeding or showing animals until i get advice.


justponies


----------

